# iMac G5 PPC ne démarre plus



## kriso (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Imac G5 PPC (sans iSight modèle 1076) ne démarre plus.
Il s'est éteint à plusieurs reprises mais là impossible de le démarrer.
J'ai ouvert l'arrière, seule la Led 1 est allumée.
J'ai tenté reset SMU mais rien, nada.
Y aurait-il encore un espoir ?
Je suppose que c'est l'alimentation, mais la Led1 est allumée, donc ... ?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Janvier 2011)

kriso a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Imac G5 PPC (sans iSight modèle 1076) ne démarre plus.
> Il s'est éteint à plusieurs reprises mais là impossible de le démarrer.
> J'ai ouvert l'arrière, seule la Led 1 est allumée.
> ...


Peut être les condensateurs chimiques qui sont defaillants ... !

http://www.macg.co/pictures/news/0408//CM20-20090206-122613.jpg

Si ils sont gonflés la carte mère est théoriquement HS. C'est tout à fait réparable. Je l'ai fait.

Ou les condensateurs de l'alimentation qui sont HS.


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Janvier 2011)

Effectivement les condo de filttrge de l'alim doit être HS plus ceux de l'affichage sur la CM, change les. ça te coutera moins de 20. Attention précision et fer à souder 40W max avec panne fine sont de rigueur


----------



## kriso (30 Janvier 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Peut être les condensateurs chimiques qui sont defaillants ... !
> 
> http://www.macg.co/pictures/news/0408//CM20-20090206-122613.jpg
> 
> ...


 
J'ai un seul condo (prêt de la ram) qui est gonflé.
Les condos dans l'alim, je ne sais pas.
J'ai essayé de la démonter (je suppose que c'est une alim à découpage) mais il semble qu'une vis ne veuille pas se désolidariser et m'empêche de l'extraire, c'est la vis sur le bord supérieur à droite, en dessous des 2 bobines vertes...
Merci pour les réponses 







.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Janvier 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Effectivement les condo de filttrge de l'alim doit être HS plus ceux de l'affichage sur la CM, change les. ça te coutera moins de 20. Attention précision et fer à souder 40W max avec panne fine sont de rigueur


T'arrive toujours au bon moment toi. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h27 ----------




kriso a dit:


> J'ai un seul condo (prêt de la ram) qui est gonflé.
> Les condos dans l'alim, je ne sais pas.
> J'ai essayé de la démonter (je suppose que c'est une alim à découpage) mais il semble qu'une vis ne veuille pas se désolidariser et m'empêche de l'extraire, c'est la vis sur le bord supérieur à droite. Bizarre
> 
> .


Essaye de changer le condensateur, [http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133677/comment-reparer-un-imac-g5-a-la-video-defaillante/4]

Comme l'a dit oldmac un fer à souder 40W. Puis tu coupe le condensateur, et tu retire les deux pattes.

Condensateur 1800uF 6.3v 

La visse d'alimentation dont tu parle, dévisse la en entier, et essaye de la tirer vers le haut, avec un tournevis (Action de levier)


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Janvier 2011)

Effectivement change le condo gonflé mais oui ceux de l'alim le sont aussi (c'est bien une alim à découpage) mais attention à part les condo réparation impossible.

Normalement tu dévisse les 2 vis et tu tire l'alim : Attention sur les rev B des G5 tu peut arracher la nappe du ALS (Ambiant Light Sensor) qui passe juste sous l'alim don n'oublie pas de le déconnecter avant


----------



## kriso (31 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour les infos, j'essaie dés que je peux 

A votre avis si c'est l'alim (+/- 200&#8364 vous pensez que ça vaut la peine pour une machine de cette génération ?


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Janvier 2011)

Non absolument pas, surtout les iMac G5 sont vraiment des ordis à problème, une catastrophe informatique chez Apple. Non mieux vaut changer de machine


----------



## iMacounet (31 Janvier 2011)

Je rejoins oldmac. Les G5 sont pas très fiables. 

Investis dans un iMac Intel de 2006/2007 (350/500) (ce que j'ai fait, ayant eu 2 iMacs G5 avant)

Ou un iMac dernière génération, voire Mac Mini 2009/2010 (Intel)


----------



## kriso (31 Janvier 2011)

Merci mes seigneurs


----------

